# SM Rescue Raffle



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I was planning to begin the SM Rescue Raffle to help out the rescue organizations.

HOWEVER, with the rescues that SM has recently raised money for -- Daisy and Snuggles -- and the new boy that was hit by a car -- I'm wondering if everyone is tapped out or if having the raffle would help garner more donations.

It will take about 2 weeks to come up with donations for the raffle and then another 2-3 weeks to sell tickets which means that the actual raffle would be around the last week of September.

That's also the same time that we will be signing up for Secret Santa. 

So please let me know if you want me to put together the raffle or just continue to donate as you can to help with the vet bills for these 3 fluffs OR if you want me to wait until the first of the year to do the raffle.

Go to this thread to take the poll.
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/114440-sm-rescue-raffle.html


THANKS


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - I was just thinking about the raffle the other day and how it would be a fun way to help raise money for the rescue orgs again. It's been so sad and heartbreaking lately seeing so many dogs come in and their condition that it would be nice to do something fun in connection with doing good. Everyone has a good time with it, especially the day of the drawing. My thought is anything to try to raise more money for the fluffs in need. Tho I just donated (actually several times lately) it's nice to have this event to again spark people onto it. I've been saving up things to donate too. JMO


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I would love to participate if the raffle does take place. I also have donated recently but there are many fluffs at the moment that need our help! 

Just shopped at Petco last night they were asking for .99 to donate a tennis ball to homless dogs ( shelters)? I did it but I really thought maybe they should be using it for food instead. They collected tons of balls!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is a basic description of the SM Rescue Raffle. When we go forward, I will post complete details.

First I ask for new items to be donated to the raffle -- from our members as well as from our vendors. It usually takes about 2 weeks to get the donations together and I post pictures of what is being raffles off. We have, in the past, had carriers/bags, clothes, bows, beds, tags, Maltese sculptures, non-Maltese items such as jewelry, gift certificates to dog stores, shampoos, grooming supplies etc. etc. 

Once I've finishing the donations, I sell Raffle Tickets. Each ticket costs $5 or you can have 13 tickets for $60. You donate directly to the rescue organization of your choice and then email or pm me your proof of donation.

I then issue your raffle ticket #s which I send to you and also keep on a spreadsheet. 

On the day of the raffle, I pull the numbers for each item donated and post the winners on SM. The winner and the person that donated the item are responsible for contacting each other regarding shipment. Donations are shipped directly to the winner. I've only had one time that the donator did not send the item and I made it up by shipping one myself to the winner.

Obviously I keep a running total of how much money we've raised through the Raffle.

And one last thing -- because I run the raffle, I'm not eligible to win a prize (although I always donate prizes).

U.S., Canadian and overseas members are able to participate -- and are able to donate to a U.S. rescue or an overseas rescue.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll throw in another harness dress or vest and a little quickie doggie tag. I also have a cute little hoodie I found at Goodwill,looked hardly worn,red fleece w/ bones on it,it's really cute....I got it for Rylee but it's too small for him but would fit a Chi or a tiny Yorkie.
I'm a bit tapped out now due to multiple fluff donations but if I can get a couple orders,I'll dontate more...plus donate some items too.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Yup I agree we should do the raffle. I have been waiting for the rescue raffle all year its so exciting!!!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> I would love to participate if the raffle does take place. I also have donated recently but there are many fluffs at the moment that need our help!
> 
> Just shopped at Petco last night they were asking for .99 to donate a tennis ball to homless dogs ( shelters)? I did it but I really thought maybe they should be using it for food instead. They collected tons of balls!!


Brodies Daddy here on SM just goes out & buys bags of food and takes them directly over to the local dog shelter here in Tyler...and they love it! They would gladly accept toys as well, I'm sure.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I think this is a wonderful idea! I'm a hot glass artist and make beads from glass rods and stained glass. I'll be happy to make a special Maltese pendant to donate.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I've been saving up stuff for this very thing! I have things I've purchased since Nationals, so I'm glad we're doing this.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

yes......i would love to participate. I have several things to donate.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Bring it on :thumbsup:

Few days ago, i was contacted by someone who had an idea of a raffle prize, which I loved the thought of it and already agreed to join in. 

I am in.

Kat


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I would love to participate again!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

me too


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok I'm in.
I was working on a quilt for the AMA in San Diego but I can do one for this also. I have a couple of ideas that will be great. And yes I have ask Kat to help out. But Kat I am going to modify my ideas a bit but I'll PM you with my ideas.

The only thing is I will probably not be totally finished when we do the raffle but I will have pictures and can be done very soon near the date.

How exciting!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll get some basic tag ideas posted and piccies too. I'll design few a generic design in base metal ,maybe a funny tag or something anyone can enjoy and maybe a little quirky.Kinda like the tag line tags.
Let me know when you need the piccies!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

cyndrae said:


> Ok I'm in.
> I was working on a quilt for the AMA in San Diego but I can do one for this also. I have a couple of ideas that will be great. And yes I have ask Kat to help out. But Kat I am going to modify my ideas a bit but I'll PM you with my ideas.
> 
> The only thing is I will probably not be totally finished when we do the raffle but I will have pictures and can be done very soon near the date.
> ...


I love the modified idea too, Cindy  let's do it :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:you rock: All of you. :chili::chili: Lynn I hope this can happen. I know it will have to be run by Yung or has he given a standing okay for it since it's been done before?


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

What a wonderful idea! I was trying to think of a way to have an auction of a painted item, which I've donated before to people in need, but this is even better. The auctions have always been very successful, earning tons more than I could have 'donated' on my own. This raffle is a great idea!

Count me in....sure glad it'll be a little while....have to get busy painting something!

Will overseas members be able to participate? Shipping isn't usually a big problem within the U.S. but can get dicey shipping overseas, declarations, custom costs, high shipping costs, etc. How will this be handled? I shipped a painting once to a country near Finland and the shipping/declaration/customs was in excess of $100.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK -- we will be having the Rescue Raffle. I'm so sorry that I was late putting this on this year -- we usually have it in June. I'll post the rules/info on Monday and we'll start getting the prize donations together.

Jung has given permission. I did check with him prior to posting. He is very support of SM's rescue efforts and since the last 4-5 Rescue Raffle auctions that I've run have gone off smoothly and have raised a lot of money for the fluffs, Jung seems to be fine with running it like previous years.

I know that it's always fun for all of our members. It's wonderful that so many donate items and also that so many buy tickets by donating to the rescue organizations. I love putting it together even though I'm not eligible to win. It's just so much fun and such a worthy cause.

Overseas members are eligible to participate and can donate to a US rescue or to a rescue in their own country.

This year, I will be cross posting on FB so that some of our members that don't check in on SM as much anymore will know that it's Rescue Raffle time and will, hopefully, also donate items, donations to the rescue organizations or BOTH. 

Even 1 $5 donation to rescue (equals one ticket) goes a long, long way when we band together. 

Wait for more info on Monday, 8/22/11.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Will overseas members be able to participate? Shipping isn't usually a big problem within the U.S. but can get dicey shipping overseas, declarations, custom costs, high shipping costs, etc. How will this be handled? *I shipped a painting once to a country near Finland and the shipping/declaration/customs was in excess of $100*


If i am not mistaken, overseas members participated in last year's SM raffle. As for myself, i did not buy raffle tickets (I was on a trip when last year's ticket buying and raffle prizes annoucement period took place). BUT what i was able to do is send out raffle prize to Lynn before i was gone. Just a very small prize from sunnyland. Shipment cost was around $25 for the small prize.
WoW. $100 is costly for raffle prize "shipment", in my opinion. After all, the point of the activity is for the $ to go to the fluffs in need in rescues shelters and similar orgs. The prizes are nice to have for the fun part of the event  but in my point of view 100 is so mich for only shipment. I would much rather have that $ go to the rescue and shelters instead if that was the shipment cost only.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Katkoota said:


> Shipment cost was around $25 for the small prize.
> 
> WoW. $100 is costly for raffle prize "shipment", in my opinion. After all, the point of the activity is for the $ to go to the fluffs in need in rescues shelters and similar orgs. The prizes are nice to have for the fun part of the event  but in my point of view 100 is so mich for only shipment. I would much rather have that $ go to the rescue and shelters instead if that was the shipment cost only.


 I'm in total agreement with you on the excessive shipping charge, but it depends on the country, some make the purchaser declare a value (delcaration) and some buyers believe the sender should pay for that. Fortunately, my buyer didn't feel that way, and should be paid by the recipient whose country requires it. 

I just would like to understand what is required/accepted, that will determine what I will paint. I want to earn as much for this project as possible, but don't want to be held responsible for a huge shipping cost. I trust this will be laid out in the requirements next week.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Personally, if I won a large item and shipping was a crazy price I would let another name be picked for the prize - I don't think it's fair to the person donating the item.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong Lynn, but the raffle items donated usually aren't insanely expensive things. If you look back into archives here you can probably see some of them listed in posts since we will post pix to show what some of the prizes are. Jung has donated Lifetime Membership in the past - I remembered since I won it last year, but was already a lifetime member and didn't think I'd live twice. :HistericalSmiley: And I did put it back into the mix so someone else could get it. I'd guess most of the prizes averaged around $50 -- some were $25, some $50, some $100. Many of us have picked up things on sale and kept them just for this. That was my recollection so I think we need to keep that in mind so that shipping isn't crazy expensive.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Malt Shoppe said:


> I'm in total agreement with you on the excessive shipping charge, but it depends on the country, some make the purchaser declare a value (delcaration) and some buyers believe the sender should pay for that. Fortunately, my buyer didn't feel that way, and should be paid by the recipient whose country requires it.
> 
> I just would like to understand what is required/accepted, that will determine what I will paint. I want to earn as much for this project as possible, but don't want to be held responsible for a huge shipping cost. I trust this will be laid out in the requirements next week.


I do think that it is the buyer/purchaser's responsibilty to pay for shipment costs along with everything related to shipment (ex: delcaration) - and not the seller's responsibility. 

I did not see myself as a seller in last year's Raffle in SM though, so i took the responsibility of the shipping cost for the prize item that I decided to donate. Actually, i did not think about it from this point of view. I guess part of it was because i was in a rush when sending and also was seeing (still do see) the "giving/donating item" part to be part of the giving from the donating participant.

i dont know how other oversea members sent out the prize. I am "assuming" that they themselves took care of shipment cost as well (just hope that it did not cost anywhere close to $100). I might be wrong though.

Yep, i think it will be mentioned next week 



Orla said:


> Personally, if I won a large item and shipping was a crazy price *I would let another name be picked for the prize* - I don't think it's fair to the person donating the item.


I am sure i would not accept $100 to be spent for shipment on the sender or the receiver, so yep, another one close to the sender's home is better to be picked for that -rather than international shipment. 

I dont think it is fair for the person donating the item or the person receiving the donated item


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe a gift certificate to a pet supply or cute tag or something can be done for overseas persons,so the shipping won't be high...
Maybe an Amazon gift certificate?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong Lynn, but the raffle items donated usually aren't insanely expensive things. If you look back into archives here you can probably see some of them listed in posts since we will post pix to show what some of the prizes are. Jung has donated Lifetime Membership in the past - I remembered since I won it last year, but was already a lifetime member and didn't think I'd live twice. :HistericalSmiley: And I did put it back into the mix so someone else could get it. I'd guess most of the prizes averaged around $50 -- some were $25, some $50, some $100. Many of us have picked up things on sale and kept them just for this. That was my recollection so I think we need to keep that in mind so that shipping isn't crazy expensive.


Yep! Good point Sue. I remember Lynn mentioned that we better dont go over crazy with cost for over all prizes (unless the person did not mind donating of course).


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

michellerobison said:


> Maybe a gift certificate to a pet supply or cute tag or something can be done for overseas persons,so the shipping won't be high...
> Maybe an Amazon gift certificate?


Yeah! I am sure that wont be as costly :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Let's not get "hung up" on the overseas participants. When we have members from outside of the U.S. that do participate, the members are usually from Canada, Australia, England, Ireland, Germany and, of course, our wonderful Kat from Dubai. We have never had a shipping problem with either the raffle or with Secret Santa in prior years, so let's not borrow trouble now. The majority of participants will be from the U.S.

These are easy countries to ship to should they win a prize. Let's just concentrate on the pupose of the raffle which is to help raise money for the fluffs in need.

Thanks.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Let's not get "hung up" on the overseas participants. When we have members from outside of the U.S. that do participate, the members are usually from Canada, Australia, England, Ireland, Germany and, of course, our wonderful Kat from Dubai. We have never had a shipping problem with either the raffle or with Secret Santa in prior years, so let's not borrow trouble now. The majority of participants will be from the U.S.
> 
> These are easy countries to ship to should they win a prize. Let's just concentrate on the pupose of the raffle which is to help raise money for the fluffs in need.
> 
> Thanks.


:goodpost: I agree.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, I'd be happy to donate. Can't wait.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Lynn, the rescue raffle looks like a lot of fun and a wonderful way to raise money for rescue. I'm so excited to be able to join in this year! Last year, I wasn't really an active member of the forum yet but I remember reading all the threads about this event and especially the one in which the prizes were announced...oh so much fun! I'm definitely in this year!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Lynn, talked to my artist friend in TN and she would also like to help in donating her work to this raffle. She's not a member of SM, so is that OK? She does beautiful work.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

This is so exciting! I would also like to donate something, but not quite sure yet what that will be. I'm guessing all the instructions on this will be in the announcement tomorrow? Can't wait!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I will donate too, so count me in. Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I will donate too, so count me in. Edie


Uh, oh, we better watch out. Deb might try to donate LBB again. :new_shocked::new_shocked: Edie, you're not thinking of donating Hope are you?? :w00t::w00t:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue -- to be honest, Deb has never tried to donate LBB to be raffled off.:angry: It's always Jops that contacts me. She used to try to fool me that she was contacting me on Deb's behalf -- but now I know that it's just Jops trying to find another way to get LBB out of the house. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I try NOT to fall for her antics -- but she's a very clever little fluff. :thumbsup: So she might find yet another way this year to DONATE LBB as a raffle prize. :w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh, You caught me. Guess the surprise package wont work now. LOL It would be all chewed up before it got to anyone anyway. Shucks.. LOL


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Count me in! I think anything we can do for our little angels in rescue is important. Would love to be a part of the Rescue Raffle again!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Count me in, too, Lynn!


----------

